

No more email chains to plan things with friends - WePopp
http://www.wepopp.com

======
jmomarty
I'm not sure about the value proposition. You guys should make it clearer.

------
gmichiels
Interesting approach. Real challenge! Is there a native app ?

------
nmarlier
Seems nice!

